# Is the legalization of Marijuana really worth it?



## Albino King Kong (Aug 7, 2008)

I have thought about it and I don't think legalization is worth it. It will increase atics and will cause alot of problems wih second hand smoke. Just the thought of this plant being comercialised makes my brain hurt. What is everyones elses thoughts on the matter?


----------



## Charfizcool (Aug 7, 2008)

I think it would be good...I guess. But really I could picture smoke shops selling govmn't weed for like 40$ a gram and dealers would be burning down smoke shops for stealing buyers and AHHHHH that'd be bad. Honestly legalization wouldn't change anything for me I mean look at it. I smoke weed and grow. If they legalize it what will I be doing? Still smoking and growing...I see a lot of bad coming out of it I'll take the having to hide weed and being stereotyped over burnt up smoke shops, overpriced weed, and w/e else could arise from it. I think medical legalization is different though maybe instead of prescribing Ibuprofen or Vicodin prescribe a few grams of chronic...instead of taking pills for high blood pressure prescribe 365g per year. Even though weed puts you at risk for heart attacks if you constantly smoke it(heart beats faster to compensate for low blood pressure)


----------



## Rocky Top High (Aug 7, 2008)

Yea, growin weed without fear of being caught...having access to various clones...being able to buy seeds without fear of them getting jacked...using marijuana instead of pain killers and sleep aids...yea, that can't possibly be a good idea.


----------



## sidngroovennude (Aug 7, 2008)

it would be great if it was lagalised but the goverment wont do it because they cant control and tax it.


----------



## Charfizcool (Aug 8, 2008)

Rocky Top High said:


> Yea, growin weed without fear of being caught...having access to various clones...being able to buy seeds without fear of them getting jacked...using marijuana instead of pain killers and sleep aids...yea, that can't possibly be a good idea.


*you just got bitch slapped* I'm not afraid of getting caught, fuck buying clones I'll make my own, I'm not afraid of my seeds getting jack I'll re-order from another site, I already smoke weed instead of pain killers. I'm just saying their is good that will come out of it but a lot of bad would come along with it...


----------



## FromTheBong (Aug 8, 2008)

I think even if they did legalize bud it would still be illegal to cultivate. Just like it is with alcohol


----------



## kasuhit (Aug 8, 2008)

I think it should be legal to grow it, but illegal to sell. even it were "legalized" it probly wouldn't make a difference to me, I would still be dry :/



sidngroovennude said:


> it would be great if it was lagalised but the goverment wont do it because they cant control and tax it.


why dose everyone always take this response, BS they can tax anything they want!

I think its more the Big Pharamceutical companies don't want you growing a plant that WILL ACTUALY CURE your illnesses wether it be physical or mental pain. naahhhhh they want you on a 3month-life perscribtion of thier bullshit controlled dosage of paxalofexeldriphdodymeyxcelaphine, which is non habit forming, and may or maynot cure your disorder with the whole slew of side effects. you realy think a drug that grows naturaly and instantly gives relief would ever be accepted and readly availble. They know it has medical value, its old news to them. exactly why its illegal.

on the other side it also keeps the jails full, the DEA employed, the Rehab machine going, the justifcation of building yet another prison.

not picking on you sidngroovennude, just ranting about MJs current status.


----------



## Charfizcool (Aug 8, 2008)

kasuhit said:


> * why dose everyone always take this response, BS they can tax anything they want!*
> 
> I think its more the Big Pharamceutical companies don't want you growing a plant that WILL ACTUALY CURE your illnesses wether it be physical or mental pain. naahhhhh they want you on a 3month-life perscribtion of thier bullshit controlled dosage of paxalofexeldriphdodymeyxcelaphine, which is non habit forming, and may or maynot cure your disorder with the whole slew of side effects. you realy think a drug that grows naturaly and instantly gives relief would ever be accepted and readly availble. They know it has medical value, its old news to them. exactly why its illegal.
> 
> ...


about the tax thing the goverment can tax it but people will just stay buying from the streets cause the streets don't tax! Well usually. 

So true about the prescriptions though. The pharmacies make BANK off selling people whatever pills with hella side affects if people could choose that or weed pharmacies would be fucked. 

It does keep the jails full and give reasons to build new jails but thats about it. DEA can fuck with narcotics still, and who goes to rehab for weed(lol)
2 out of 3 reasons why the govmn't won't legalize weed anytime soon. Well they might but I doubt it, they'll lower the charges a shit load but I doubt it'll be completely legal.

EDIT:Isn't it great how they legalize opiates but not weed...lol


----------



## smartbadguy (Aug 8, 2008)

it be a good thing. it will be like smokes and liquor


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 8, 2008)

Albino King Kong said:


> I have thought about it and I don't think legalization is worth it. It will increase atics and will cause alot of problems wih second hand smoke.


hm.... so, it'll make your storage areas bigger, and will help kill cancer amongst the masses?

try to come up with valid excuses; cannabis is not addictive, and the smoke is considered medicine....

sure you weren't thinking about the legalization of crack?


----------



## kasuhit (Aug 8, 2008)

Charfizcool said:


> about the tax thing the goverment can tax it but people will just stay buying from the streets cause the streets don't tax! Well usually.
> 
> DEA can fuck with narcotics still, and who goes to rehab for weed


they don't have to tax the product directly, they would probly make you get a license that would permit you to smoke and then tax you on that.

true about the DEA, thers still plenty of meth out there. no one willingly goes to rehab for weed, but ther all ussualy in there cuz judge gave them the option of reduced sentace for going to rehab.


----------



## Charfizcool (Aug 8, 2008)

kasuhit said:


> *they don't have to tax the product directly, they would probly make you get a license that would permit you to smoke and then tax you on that.*
> 
> true about the DEA, thers still plenty of meth out there. no one willingly goes to rehab for weed, but ther all ussualy in there cuz judge gave them the option of reduced sentace for going to rehab.


Damn you're a smart cookie eh? I never would've thought of that...props!

Never heard about that but I'm sure that too is true. 

Ha I'm "legally" high right now! Fuck the government (well on this subject...not on everything)


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 8, 2008)

Can't be any worse than Tobacco or Alcohol ... They're legal most places. Just means the government can tax it and get _their_ cut of it.

I think they should legalize it, but not officially. Just stop busting innocent people for growing it. If they wana bust gangs and black market operations to do with huge amounts of Cannabis being shipped internationally and things, then that's fine by me. But charging some guy or girl wiht 2 kids and a mortgage for growing a few plants for him/herself and/or friends hardly seems like a crime... Doesn't seem any worse than smoking a cigarette or drinking a beer.

Just my 2 cents, cheers.


----------



## kasuhit (Aug 8, 2008)

when pot was in the midst of becoming completely illegal, they had govt stamps that permited you to have so many grams, but they were never issued and ther was no way to obtain them. thats kinda what made me think of taxing a license.

its not even the jail time or the fines thats the worst part about criminalized marijuana, its the felony that goes on your record, prevents you from getting a job colledge grant and some other stuff too

oh and what a pain in the ass completely failed idea drug testing in the work place is lol


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 8, 2008)

kasuhit said:


> when pot was in the midst of becoming completely illegal, they had govt stamps that permited you to have so many grams, but they were never issued and ther was no way to obtain them. thats kinda what made me think of taxing a license.


actually, the stipulation was, you had to have a stamp to be legal, but to get the stamp, you had to bring in your product to have it weighed and taxed....

ie, a loophole where they always win.


----------



## AlphaNoN (Aug 8, 2008)

The entire war on drugs is based on a repugnant assertion: that you do not have ownership over your own body; that you don&#8217;t have the right to decide what you&#8217;ll do with your body, with your property and with your life. The position of the drug warriors is that you should be in jail if you decide to do something with your body that they don&#8217;t approve of.


Vices are those acts by which a man harms himself or his property.

Crimes are those acts by which one man harms the person or property of another.

Vices are simply the errors which a man makes in his search after his own happiness. Unlike crimes, they imply no malice toward others, and no interference with their persons or property.

In vices, the very essence of crime --- that is, the design to injure the person or property of another --- is wanting.

It is a maxim of the law that there can be no crime without a criminal intent; that is, without the intent to invade the person or property of another. But no one ever practices a vice with any such criminal intent. He practices his vice for his own happiness solely, and not from any malice toward others.

Unless this clear distinction between vices and crimes be made and recognized by the laws, there can be on earth no such thing as individual right, liberty, or property; no such things as the right of one man to the control of his own person and property, and the corresponding and coequal rights of another man to the control of his own person and property.

For a government to declare a vice to be a crime, and to punish it as such, is an attempt to falsify the very nature of things. It is as absurd as it would be to declare truth to be falsehood, or falsehood truth.

Vices are not crimes.


----------



## nathenking (Aug 8, 2008)

Preach alphanon. dame bro that was one of the best posts ive read in a long time.

but i think im with charfizcool. a whole lot of bad shit would come from the legalization of marijuan. Im all for the decriminalization and medical movements, but when you legalize something like pot, big companies are gonna fuck everything up. 
I live my life the way i want. I smoke and grow with no regard to the laws toward marijuana. so nothing would change for me post-legalization of pot. I sincerly feel that pot is not bad and what I do doesnot harm any body. SO if they want to ostrisize me for something I believe in, so be it. Its better than getting busted for something you feel guilty about. DUI, Assault cocaine etc....
just my 2cents


----------



## kidsingle (Aug 8, 2008)

If your strictly a smoker it will be a dream. If you grow for profit, it will be a nightmare.


----------



## McLovin420 (Aug 8, 2008)

Alpha +rep man. Right on.



Albino King Kong said:


> I have thought about it and I don't think legalization is worth it. It will increase atics and will cause alot of problems wih second hand smoke. Just the thought of this plant being comercialised makes my brain hurt. What is everyone elses thoughts on the matter?


First you clearly don't enjoy freedom. If the powers that be told you to stop pissing standing up would you do it? If your worried about 2nd hand smoke be it pot, tobacco or crack leave the room. Don't force your cry baby ways on someone else. I say legalize it all man it's your body. The government has no right to tell you what to do with it. 

A lot of bad can come from it you say. Look at how much bad has come from it being illegal. I've been arrested 2 times myself. Every 36 seconds someone is arrested for marijuana. It finances gangs instead of school. How many people have been injured or killed because it's illegal? How many lives have been disrupted?



Charfizcool said:


> about the tax thing the goverment can tax it but people will just stay buying from the streets cause the streets don't tax! Well usually.


Yea I want to run around for 2 hours and play the waiting game all night. I'd prefer to pull into 7-11 & pick me up a pack of lefties & back on my way in about 5 min. In case you haven't noticed you pay tax on everything. Why would you get your panties in a bunch over a tax on weed?

Was the founding of this country worth it? Was the civil rights movement worth it? You bet your ass it was. Is standing up for your rights when they are being oppressed by your government or anyone else worth it? You may not think so but I sure do.

How many of you guys & gals even vote? Do you know whats going on in the world or are you to busy keeping up with your favorite sports team or reality show? The people have the power in this country all we have to do is flex it. It worked for that bullshit amnesty bill last year why not for Mary Jane.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 9, 2008)

I assume you mean addicts?Marijuana is not physically addictive.Second hand smoke?That's more crap from the government, so they can get you focused on something other than the harmful carcinogens THEY put in your environment.Have vaporizer bars.Don't buy commercial weed.Keep growing your own.


Albino King Kong said:


> I have thought about it and I don't think legalization is worth it. It will increase atics and will cause alot of problems wih second hand smoke. Just the thought of this plant being comercialised makes my brain hurt. What is everyones elses thoughts on the matter?


----------



## AlphaNoN (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks man, honestly this should be common sense, we know that legislating morality doesn't work, we know that prohibition doesn't work. 

We can look back at our recent history and see that alcohol prohibition was an abysmal failure that caused the rise of criminal enterprises and violence. Drug prohibition has followed suite. The last 60 something years have been an ever escalating diatribe of violence and failure, with no end in sight.

We can look at places that chose not to criminalize vices, such as the Netherlands, and see that their society hasn't crumbled, drug violence and addiction are marginal, and the country benefits from the increased income from tourism and taxation. 

And finally, we can look at places that are adamant and belligerent about continual drug prohibition, places like Saudi Arabia for example, where a microscopic spec of marijuana can land you in prison for a minimum of 4 years (20+ years for possession under an ounce). Or death penalties for suspected traffickers in Singapore. And people are *still* doing drugs, no amount of punishment is enough to deter everyone's need to alter their consciousness.

That's where we're heading, that's where these "drug warriors" want to take America. With the way that technology is progressing and police powers expanding, it's only a matter of time before they implement harsher punishments, more violent apprehensions, degrade our liberties in the name of "safety" for the public at large. They've made a business out of the "war on drugs", it's a multi-billion dollar money machine, and face it, the majority of us are statistical paychecks.



Charfizcool said:


> about the tax thing the goverment can tax it but people will just stay buying from the streets cause the streets don't tax! Well usually.


Yeah.. because when I want to get drunk, I just head on down to the closest illegal red-neck corn mash distillery and get some moonshine.. No, legalization would take the drug trade out of the hands of criminals, they would have little to no recourse, the black market would fizzle out within a decade.

Taxation of marijuana would be a boon to our faltering economy, not only the income from taxation, but the very act of ending prohibition would free up hundreds of billions of dollars that was used to enforce draconian vice laws. This money could go directly to schools, non-propagandized drug education programs, addiction treatment, etc.


----------



## Blink (Aug 9, 2008)

Christ, I'm more worried about second hand stupidity than second hand marijuana smoke. After reading the OP, I felt my grammar/spelling bar go down drastically. It even made the little game noise.

I hate questions like these because there's *very* few people who even have a realistic idea of what it would be like. You'll hear people say "They don't want to legalize it because they can't tax it," and turn right around and someone is saying "I don't want it to be legalized because then it would be taxed." The major issue would be fixing a major problem in our gov't. Rather than spending billions of dollars yearly, paying DEA fucks high salaries to trash dispensaries and terrorize legitimate medical users/growers, we could be taxing marijuana sold from dispensaries (which would still be tons cheaper, because there's 0 risk, and supply can catch up to demand), and in turn generate around 1 billion dollars a year (california), which can be pumped into the state roads, schools, or whatever. That's the real issue. Of course every one of us would wanna grow and bathe in our own buds if it were legalized.

Edit
Wow Alpha, nice post, I covered some of the same ground, but you posted right before me lol.


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 9, 2008)

Albino King Kong said:


> I have thought about it and I don't think legalization is worth it. It will increase atics and will cause alot of problems wih second hand smoke. Just the thought of this plant being comercialised makes my brain hurt. What is everyones elses thoughts on the matter?


 
Addicts? So lets ban anything that you can become addicted to. Caffeine, Alcohol, Nicotine, not to mention thousands of pharmaceutical drugs to treat sleep disorders, anxiety, depression, etc.

Second hand smoke? Cannabis being legalized would carry most of the same laws that alcohol does, such as not consuming in public.

This plant being commercialized has already happened, for medicinal use. No offense, but the thread you posted is the exact opposite of what the world needs. Many of the people that strongly disagree with the legalization of cannabis are doctors, and pharmaceutical companies that hold stake in making sure high priced pills are the only thing that is legal. 

The FDA approves hundreds of new medications each year, many of which carry serious side effects that could cause serious harm, or death. These items mostly slip past your vision until some lawyer puts together a commercial for a class action law suite for the hundreds of people who have killed themselves under the influence of XXXXX drug co. products.

In 1996 California decided that doctors can recommend the use of cannabis in a medicinal form for their patients to consume for relief of whatever ailment they may be suffering from, this was a decision made by the people of California. Since the inception of California Prop 215 in 1996, patients have been able to grow, and consume medicinal cannabis. Patients have been able to afford their medications, and have ready access at hundreds of locations throughout the state. 

Additionally, since its inception medicinal cannabis has not had one overdose, or fatality. Take a look at other medications and see if they can say the same.

I hate to drag this out, but whenever someone goes and posts something like this, I get a frustrated. You're proposing we take 1 step back wards that took millions of people to get to step forward. This is peoples medication we're talking about, not some substitute for heroin, or crack cocaine (A more serious epidemic that desperately needs to be focused on by the DEA).

I don't expect anyone to agree, there are a lot of people who don't understand that the ridiculous prohibition of cannabis rests on the dying shoulders of patients who cant afford medication, or are far too sick to use it. I hope your parents have excellent insurance that will cover them with affordable medication, etc. after they retire, because mine don't.

I'm rambling so I am going to cut out of it now.


Best wishes to all,
GrowTech


----------



## SquirrelGod (Aug 9, 2008)

Honestly I can't believe it's still illegal! It should be 100% legal by now. It has no addictive property's, and is more beneficial than harmful. I believe marijuana illegalization costs Americans too much (7 billion a year), in our country's current economic state is it worth it? To keep this so called "drug" illegal, even though it has no adverse heath effects? Besides if they were to tax marijuana you think they wouldn't make at least 15 billion a year? They would make more than that, that's so much more money our country could use to better our justice system that could focus on murder, and rape, and shit and no longer spend all tax payers dollars trying to find marijuana smokers, and penalize them for what? smoking something that won't do any harm to them, or there loved ones? 

You're 100% right, that would be stupid! The smart thing to do is keep spending our money on penalizing marijuana users, fuck rapist and murderers! They didn't do anything it's them damn pot-smokers killing people, with there 2nd hand smoke! Besides it's not like 7 billion is a lot. I mean we all have 7 billion dollars tucked away some ware. I mean that's not a RIDICULOUS AMOUNT OF UNNECESSARY MONEY OR ANYTHING!

[EDIT] So just to trump your question with one that makes more sense. Is the illegalization of marijuana really worth it?


----------



## SquirrelGod (Aug 9, 2008)

Albino King Kong said:


> It will increase atics


Damn Right, If they legalize marijuana every house they build will have an attic, or maybe even two of them motherfuckers! :0 we need to put a stop to this quick before were all forced to build attics!!!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 9, 2008)

I saw on the news yesterday that drug makers are raising the cost of some medications from 300% to 1000%. Yes that is right the cost of this one drug went up a thousand percent. 

I'm thinking that marijuana will threaten that. I don't think their bank accounts can handle legalization. 

I'm still smoking and I just started growing. I will keep on smoking and am hoping to purchase a small greenhouse for my back yard in a couple of years.


----------



## smppro (Aug 9, 2008)

Anything is better than going to jail for 15yrs for growing a plant


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 9, 2008)

We see this thread, or a reasonable facsimilie, from time to time.

Legalization would herald far more changes than would appear on the surface.

The freedom to grow and blaze in the open. That's huge. It suggests a society moving toward openness and tolerance and away from judgment and punishment.

The godawful and costly War on Drugs could be a page in the history books.

A medicine used by man throughout the ages would be freely available to the sick and dying.

Hemp could be reintroduced as a commercial product. Making productive thousands of acres of marginal farmland throughout the country. Hemp would reinvigorate the small farmstead. Hemp paper. Hemp textiles. Hemp food. Hemp fuel. Hemp, hemp, hemp. It could re-awaken our entire economy.

We face enormous challenges in the future. Problems which will require revolutionary, even extreme solutions. Re-legalization of cannabis/hemp could be one.


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow....First of all if it was legalized the dealers would just move on to something else...or keep selling. If smoke shops tried to sell it for 40$ a gram noone would buy it. If it was legalized it woud be sold same as ciggarets...im sure it'd start w/o filters but not to long it would be sold iwth filters...same as cigs...filters dont take any thc away. Yes for probably 20 years or so people would grow there own...but as with alcohol and tobbacco the majority would eventually end up buying the government shit. Of course it should be legal....the biggest problem that would come from it would be people driving high....I think its fucking stupid that if u get cought with a handfull of pot u get the same penalty as someone who robs a liqour store unarmed...sexually molests someone....drives drunk....and a bunch of other bull shit. It sickens me that MJ users are classified with these trash. THER IS NOTHING WRONG WITH MJ. The atticts will NEVER go away...its not the DRUG its the PERSON..with addictive personality...I can snort some blow WHENEVER I want and I never crave it...I can do blow every day for 2 weeks and never want it for 6 months...ITS THE PERSON NOT THE DRUG. There will be atticts with every fucking drug. The fact MJ is illegal is LUDICROUS. And heres a fact for u guys taht dont know. THE ONLY REASON MJ BECAME ILLEGAL is because when the great depression hit, CHEAP mexican labor was no longer needed, because of all the white american males needing jobs...SO you had all these mexicans sitting around doing nothing smoking pot and the GOV couldnt get em to leave. SO they thought if they banned MJ they would leave. They originally made the tax stamps available to the rich...for a very high price. THAT IS THE TRUTH!!!! Of course it backfired...it only gave the mexicans a job as they started smuggling it across the boarder. THIS IS WHY MEXICO IS A MJ SHWAG POWERHOUSE!!! they have been doing it for years. Then the ban of alcohol came and fucked MJ's hopes of ever getting reinstated. They used advertisment to drive the american public away from it...showing kids jumping out of windows because of MJ...killing people cuz of mj...BEFORE THE DEPRESSION WEED WAS NOT LOOKED DOWN APON....MANY HIGH PEOPLE SMOKED IN SMOKING DENS. JUST AS OPIUM WAS BANNED TO TRY AND EXPORT THE CHINESE....MJ was banned to export the mexicans.....WELL??? It didnt work. This is not a racial stab AT ALL.. This has nothing to do with that. THIS IS THE TRUTH. IF youd otn believe me look it up....ACID WAS BANNED TO kill the hippie movement...


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 9, 2008)

BTW I grew up in ALASKA where it is LEGAL to have(Use to be 4 ounces) But now its 1 ounce for personal use. There is NO penalty AT ALL..aslong as you dont have intent to sell. You can also have 27 plants LEGALLY in your house. And NOONE has ever died due to a high driver. I believe alaska is the only state that has completly decriminilized POT to an extent and it WORKS FINE....LEGALAZATION is the way to go...


----------



## Acidburn999819 (Aug 9, 2008)

Sexologist420 said:


> BTW I grew up in ALASKA where it is LEGAL to have(Use to be 4 ounces) But now its 1 ounce for personal use. There is NO penalty AT ALL..aslong as you dont have intent to sell. You can also have 27 plants LEGALLY in your house. And NOONE has ever died due to a high driver. I believe alaska is the only state that has completly decriminilized POT to an extent and it WORKS FINE....LEGALAZATION is the way to go...


i don't think it should be legal. There are some people that shouldnt be high. But i do think it should be decriminalized. Ok so you get busted for pot here is a ticket have a nice day. The government makes a dime and really people get what they want. and the governemnt wouldnt have to worry about controlling it or taxing it. And i mean make the tickets makes sense. You get busted with three grams the ticket fits three grams you get busted with a pound again it represents the amount that you get caught with. And as far a growing......again if you are growing for personal use make the ticket represent that. People that are growing 2000 plants should aboviously pay more than the guy with 4 plants in his closet..


----------



## spontcumb (Aug 9, 2008)

_"I think its more the Big Pharamceutical companies don't want you growing a plant that WILL ACTUALY CURE your illnesses wether it be physical or mental pain._* naahhhhh they want you on a 3month-life perscribtion of thier bullshit controlled dosage of paxalofexeldriphdodymeyxcelaphine, which is non habit forming, and may or maynot cure your disorder with the whole slew of side effects. *_you realy think a drug that grows naturaly and instantly gives relief would ever be accepted and readly availble. They know it has medical value, its old news to them. exactly why its illegal._"
 
I have to apologize for going somewhat off topic here. But I'm sure most of us from the U.S. have seen the Viagra TV commercial. Hell, If I had an erection that lasted longer than 4 hours, why the fuck would I go to the ER??? I'm so physically and mentally messed up from my chemo that I forgot what a hard on is. If pot is ever legalized in the States, they could/can/will tax us for its sale. I don't mind that. Think of the bucks they would make and could then put towards a free health care system here. Just my opinion. And again....sorry for going off topic......I just couldn't help myself...lol

Peace


----------



## theeggman (Aug 9, 2008)

Personally feel like selling cannabis like they do in amsterdam isn't the best way to do it. My ideal variation of legalization would be to legalize cultivation and decriminalize possession.

I would love it if I could grow plants without fear. Even if they cap the max plants per house to 10 I would have no problems. Have neighborhood cannabis clubs where you can trade 1/8ths so you can sample everyone's grow and show off your grow. I'd be able to start a breeding program because i'd be able to grow more plants. 

That is my heaven. Also I read in a post on this thread that cannabis can cure ailments...that is not true. It can be used effectively to TREAT certain conditions I have never heard of it curing anything or preventing cancer that seems like a stretch to me.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 9, 2008)

Rocky Top High said:


> Yea, growin weed without fear of being caught...having access to various clones...being able to buy seeds without fear of them getting jacked...using marijuana instead of pain killers and sleep aids...yea, that can't possibly be a good idea.


not at all, a terrible one if you would ask me... not
move to a mmj state. its half way legal aleady guys, get on the boat.


----------



## spyrdle (Aug 9, 2008)

Half of us would finally be able to take part in what would be our dream job, growing pot.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 9, 2008)

spyrdle said:


> Half of us would finally be able to take part in what would be our dream job, growing pot.


then there would be no money in marijuana growing


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting post everybody! 

My two cents . . . . . . . 

If marijuana were legalized it would be regulated like beer/liquor. You would have to be xxxx years old and it could be purchased at certain places as long as you had your id. ~~~~~taxed~~~~~It wouldn't cost much to make a pack of MJ cigs. say...$5...you sell 20 cig sized joints at $50 a pack.....you figure you'll get about 10-14g and thats for the dank....
money....plus the entreprenuer (dealer) could go legit and open Cafe's and shit like in Holland. You have people to farm and take care of the crops...more jobs and thats not even going into the industrial aspect.

1 acre of bud = 4+acres of trees when it comes to paper so there goes deforestation b/c bud comes back every year! 
Then theres the textile industries (the original reason mj became illegal) 
more jobs. . . . . . . .
Biodiesel. . . . . ."Drill more, drill now, pay less" in 20 yrs......
once again more jobs and cleaner air.

Plus the rapid rate of photsynthesis would help our air, ozone, global warming jibber jabber!

I'm not even going to get into med. uses because that would take to long! but there would be some bad but i think the juice would be worth the squeeze!
IMHO


----------



## AlphaNoN (Aug 9, 2008)

Acidburn999819 said:


> i don't think it should be legal. There are some people that shouldnt be high. But i do think it should be decriminalized. Ok so you get busted for pot here is a ticket have a nice day. The government makes a dime and really people get what they want. and the governemnt wouldnt have to worry about controlling it or taxing it. And i mean make the tickets makes sense. You get busted with three grams the ticket fits three grams you get busted with a pound again it represents the amount that you get caught with. And as far a growing......again if you are growing for personal use make the ticket represent that. People that are growing 2000 plants should aboviously pay more than the guy with 4 plants in his closet..


Yay! Fair fascism! Listen to yourself man.. We should just be punished differently? That's nothing but a continuation of the same bullshit. The majority of us aren't doing anything wrong, we aren't hurting anyone, why should we be punished at all? The laws for marijuana shouldn't be any different than alcohol laws, all adults should be allowed to partake if they wish, and only be punished if they act in an irresponsible manner.



bleezyg420 said:


> then there would be no money in marijuana growing


I find that very unlikely, I mean, how many people do you know that brew their own beer all the time? Not many. The majority of the population is a consumer base.

I've heard that argument from dealers before, that they don't want legalization because it would hurt their profit margin. Quit thinking so small, if MJ were completely legalized you could walk into your local bank branch and take out a small business loan to start a marijuana related product or service. Think of all the new innovation and possibilities there are for business. MJ delivery, MJ alcohol, MJ food, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 9, 2008)

AlphaNoN said:


> I find that very unlikely, I mean, how many people do you know that brew their own beer all the time? Not many. The majority of the population is a consumer base.


im my opinion brewing is much harder of a task than growing a marijuana plant. Especially out door. Its simple. You dont need any equipment besides some water and nutes. Hydro would be different, but in my opinion soil is a much better method. Taste and smell wise. Not yield and potency.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 9, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> im my opinion brewing is much harder of a task than growing a marijuana plant. Especially out door. Its simple. You dont need any equipment besides some water and nutes. Hydro would be different, but in my opinion soil is a much better method. Taste and smell wise. Not yield and potency.


With home brewing kits all you have to do is add water and certain packets(that come with the kit) at certain times and viola its there. 

We live in a lazy ass society, its all about convenience and instant gratification so only a small percent would be growing.....at least a small enough percentage that it wouldn't effect the outcome in the long run.

I mean you can grow your own tobacco and smoke it *it would be a lot better for you* but how many smokers do that?


----------



## thelastpirate (Aug 9, 2008)

WHOA!!!! Having read this thread in it's entirety, I just sit here shakin' my head in amazement. I cannot believe that there are that many folks out there with thier heads so far up thier asses.
Just how in the hell can it be a bad thing to legalize marijauna? Right now, the current estimate is that OVER 20 BILLION untaxed dollars are spent annually on the weed. Just think of the domestic programs that would or could benefit from the tax dollars generated? The gov't spends over 14 BILLION dollars on drug interdiction, a direction that everyone knows is a huge waste of time and tax dollars that COULD be better spent to combat poverty as we know it in our country. Hey thats a great Idea. If we gotta be at war, thats a good start!! A war on poverty. Nah, that would make too much sense
If we took the money now spent on interdiction, and the tax dollars from the sale of marijuana alone, every man woman and child in the US could have adequate housing, enough food, and medical care. Our schools could be better, we'd have FAR fewer people in jail for drug related crimes, thereby freeing up bed space for the truly violent and dangerous criminals we now have to turn loose on parole or early release due to prison overcrowding.
The quality of smoke would be alot better and alot more consistent. If we take away the illegal aspect, we take away the organized crime aspect. The reason they are in it in the first place is money. We would have an entire industry thats too multi-faceted to go into, ready made overnight. Youd have commercial growers for the masses, Independent growers for the connisuers. No one would have to deal with the underworld, or undesireable types to score. (We ALL have had to do that at one time or another)
People, prohibition didn't work back then and it aint working now. Yes, there is violence involved with drugs, even Marijuana. Legalize it, and you end the violence. No more jacking grows. Those people who are violent could be put in prison, which would be a REAL deterrent since we would have enough bed space to KEEP them there for thier entire sentence.
Everywhere that has legalized drugs has senn a marked drop in violent crime. 
GrowTech, McLovin420, Alphanon and Blink, ya'll made some great points. Our gov't has no place to regulate or criminalize vice. I am a former alcoholic, and I am here to tell you that it is WAAAY worse than pot. We have a teenage drinking problem now, and THATS illegal. Why and how does keeping pot illegal prevent it from getting into anyones hands, much less our kids. Right now, if I had to go buy weed, I'd be better off sending my son or daughter, because they probably have better connections than I do. So much for protecting the kids!!! I smoke, my kids don't, go figure! Guess I did something right.
Legalization is a win-win proposition. In fact it makes so much sense in so many ways, it makes me start thinking WHY the government has kept it illegal. ther has to be a reason for that, because there is no logical or rational reason for it to be illegal while all the alcohol can be bought, and the "iffy" drugs approved by the FDA every day have far worse sideeffects, potential for abuse, and addictive properties than pot.
Bottom line. You don't like pot? Dont smoke it. Dont want your kids to smoke pot? Try being a parent, and raise smarter kids with more respect for what you say.
See there, ya'll got me started. Sorry for the rant.

The very last Pirate


----------



## zeke907 (Aug 9, 2008)

Sexologist420 said:


> BTW I grew up in ALASKA where it is LEGAL to have(Use to be 4 ounces) But now its 1 ounce for personal use. There is NO penalty AT ALL..aslong as you dont have intent to sell. You can also have 27 plants LEGALLY in your house. And NOONE has ever died due to a high driver. I believe alaska is the only state that has completly decriminilized POT to an extent and it WORKS FINE....LEGALAZATION is the way to go...


Just wanted to say what up to my Alaska people. What up Sexologist420. Yeah AK is the shit, they got they heads on straight up there. They know the weed ain't hurtin nobody or nothing. Peace.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 9, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> im my opinion brewing is much harder of a task than growing a marijuana plant. Especially out door. Its simple. You dont need any equipment besides some water and nutes. Hydro would be different, but in my opinion soil is a much better method. Taste and smell wise. Not yield and potency.


 
I don't think everyone will be growing their own. I think a lot of people will try to grow their own, but I don't think that many will have success. 

First you'll have your people who will try to grow and not realize that it has to bud, they'll let it grow for a few months then cut it down and hang it up in their garage because they don't know any better. They're shit will actually be shit and they'll go back to buying.

Then there will the the people that try to grow and let it mature but don't know about males, females and hermies. They will end up with seedy crap or none at all and they will give up and go back to buying. 

There will be the people who know how to grow and try to grow outside but their dickweed neighbor down the street doesn't know how to grow and lets the males loose and ends up pollinating all the plants on the block. A good percentage of those people will give up on growing and resort to buying. 

Last of all there will also be those people who have successful grows but just plain run dry before their next batch is ready for harvest. They will end up buying. Maybe they had a great harvest but are getting tired of smoking the same old stuff so they buy some to have a change of pace. 

Not everyone has the patience to wait out a grow either. Most people will just buy their stuff because it's faster and less of a pain in the ass.


----------



## nathenking (Aug 9, 2008)

all the money they would hypthetically make wouldnt go to any good use. You can sit there and say "think of all the good use this would do". But, our nation has had a crap ton of billions of dollars for a long time. Where is it all at?? Why is our health care shitty, why is our public schooling shitty, why are the richest 10% of americans running this country, why is there so much religious and racial seperation??? As if to say that if we did tax this legal weed that it would be the end all for all our problems. sure, i think its a little more complicated than that. there is a whole lot wrong with this country that needs to be fixed way before your little "legalization of weed" psuedo-elitest jargon.


----------



## AlphaNoN (Aug 9, 2008)

nathenking said:


> all the money they would hypthetically make wouldnt go to any good use. You can sit there and say "think of all the good use this would do". But, our nation has had a crap ton of billions of dollars for a long time. Where is it all at?? Why is our health care shitty, why is our public schooling shitty, why are the richest 10% of americans running this country, why is there so much religious and racial seperation??? As if to say that if we did tax this legal weed that it would be the end all for all our problems. sure, i think its a little more complicated than that. there is a whole lot wrong with this country that needs to be fixed way before your little "legalization of weed" psuedo-elitest jargon.


No one is touting legalization as an "end all" to our problems, but as a way of ending some of them. Namely harassment and incarceration of non-violent drug offenders and wasteful spending on enforcing and prosecuting vice crime law. The income it would bring in and the waste legalization would eliminate would just be an added bonus to reclaiming liberties that never should have been taken from us in the first place.

But I wouldn't underestimate the potential of legalized drug trade to raise money to eliminate the deficit, for health care, for schools, etc. Oakland's medical marijuana dispensaries raised more than 26 million from taxes alone last year. That's just medical use, in one city. Multiply that at a federal level, for everyone, in every city across America and you're looking at a surplus that we haven't seen since the industrial revolution.


----------



## UnKnOwN666 (Aug 9, 2008)

the goverment will create the most potent bombest mary j there is cuz they got the tech 2 do it and the goverment will shut the dealers down it would solve some problems


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Aug 9, 2008)

is the OP serious with this? go back to daycare. Legalise it everywhere and get on with it.

smartbadguy, i have seen that avatar before. you on any other sites?


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 9, 2008)

Pot may be legal in some states, but the feds don't care what those laws are, they have their own set of rules and can stomp all over your states laws any time they damn well care. They do it daily. They use the Rico act ( Made to help put away the mafia) against you, or say your a terrorist and use the patriot act to get what they want. Don't think for 1 second that the federal govt abides by the laws when they want to go into ass kicking mode and take down those super dangerous pot smokin hippies.


----------



## thelastpirate (Aug 9, 2008)

UnKnOwN666 said:


> the goverment will create the most potent bombest mary j there is cuz they got the tech 2 do it and the goverment will shut the dealers down it would solve some problems


I doubt the gov't would get involved with production, but it would free up alot of growers to start really perfecting strains. I can foresee a lot of money for research available to growers since it would then be a profitable LEGAL product, and he with the best product, wins. Lots of farms much like vineyards, known for their individual strains.



NoDrama said:


> Pot may be legal in some states, but the feds don't care what those laws are, they have their own set of rules and can stomp all over your states laws any time they damn well care. They do it daily. They use the Rico act ( Made to help put away the mafia) against you, or say your a terrorist and use the patriot act to get what they want. Don't think for 1 second that the federal govt abides by the laws when they want to go into ass kicking mode and take down those super dangerous pot smokin hippies.


Using RICO against growers is absurd, and I am amazed that the courts allow it. But that PATRIOT act, now thats a mother fucker right there. Google it, it's some scary shit.


----------



## Sexologist420 (Aug 13, 2008)

State laws override the Federal laws. Thats what our country is based on is power to the states. Yes if the FBI or NIDA or w/e want to be fags they can get federal warrants and shit and do w/e but they really only do it to high end dealers who grow 100's of plants. Alaskas only federal branch i believe are in ANchorage..i dont even think they got an FBI in juneu..i may be wrong but it'd just be those 2 neways. Alaska is as close to pure freedom as ur gonna get in this world now. Anyways this aint about AK. I seriously cant believe anyone would be against legalizing bud unless there a dealer and grow for profit. Yes it would hurt it but so the fuck what? sell some coke if u dont like it. To fucking bad. No reason bud should be fucking illegal. Its complete ludicrous and horseshit. It's not hurting anyone. There is also a bill out to remove any federal power in this issue. IT would be up to the states. This bill has ALOT of support, suprisinly ammount. Make sure you email ur congress members and ask them to vote infavor of it. I will include a link u can find ur cogress members. CNN DID A SURVEY ON A NEWS THING ABOUT THIS AND 73% OF AMERICANS THAT RESPONDED WERE IN FAVOR OF LEGALIZING POT!!!! THE BALL IS ROLLING FELLAS....SLOWLY BUT IT WONT BE LONG NOW!!!!!!!! MAKE YOUR SELF HEARD AND DO YOUR PART! EARN UR RIGHT TO SMOKE AND GROW DONT BE LAZY AND SIT BACK AND WATCH OTHERS DO THE WORK.

it's *bill* H.R. 5843 (ih)

110th CONGRESS
2d Session
H. R. 5843

To eliminate most *Federal* penalties for possession of marijuana for 
personal use, and for other purposes.



To eliminate most *Federal* penalties for possession of marijuana for 
personal use, and for other purposes.

Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives of the 
United States of America in Congress assembled,

SECTION 1. SHORT TITLE.

This Act may be cited as the ``Act to Remove *Federal* Penalties for 
the Personal Use of Marijuana by Responsible Adults''.

SEC. 2. ELIMINATION OF CERTAIN MARIJUANA-RELATED PENALTIES.

Notwithstanding any other provision of law, no penalty may be 
imposed under an Act of Congress for the possession of marijuana for 
personal use, or for the not-for-profit transfer between adults of 
marijuana for personal use. For the purposes of this section, 
possession of 100 grams or less of marijuana shall be presumed to be 
for personal use, as shall the not-for-profit transfer of one ounce or 
less of marijuana, except that the civil penalty provided in section 
405 of the Controlled Substances Act (21 U.S.C. 844a) may be imposed 
for the public use of marijuana if the amount of the penalty does not 
exceed $100.
about 7 states have made 1oz or less like a traffic tickit...only 100$ or so fine...its only a matter of a few years(id say 5 tops) that MJ is pretty much decriminilzed on a federal and state lvl.

Heres the link to ur congress members. EMAIL THEM WF!!! IF WE DONT MAKE OUR SELVES HEARD THESE IGNORANT BASTARDS WILL NEVER KNOW THE TRUTH!!! THEY ARE FED LIES THROUGHOUT THERE SHELTERD VIRGIN LED LIVES THAT POLITICIANS ARE USUALLY RAISED IN.

http://www.visi.com/juan/congress/


----------



## high top (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes. I want to grow my own bud without fear.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 13, 2008)

high top said:


> Yes. I want to grow my own bud without fear.


 
Me too. I want to grow and smoke without fear.  

I have no intention of selling so dealers relax.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Aug 13, 2008)

kasuhit said:


> I think its more the Big Pharamceutical companies don't want you growing a plant that WILL ACTUALY CURE your illnesses wether it be physical or mental pain.


What has it ever *cured*?? Relieving pain, say form a slipped disc, broken arm, you still have the slipped disc or broken arm. Its just a band-aide covering the real issue/problem. Glaucoma? Same thing. Doesn't cure, keeps it at bay.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 13, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> What has it ever *cured*?? Relieving pain, say form a slipped disc, broken arm, you still have the slipped disc or broken arm. Its just a band-aide covering the real issue/problem. Glaucoma? Same thing. Doesn't cure, keeps it at bay.


Sometimes just getting the pain to go away is enough. My mother has Fibermyalgea, its a dibilitating muscular disease. From the age of five i've had to rub knots the size of softballs out of her back, not to mention the times i had to help her get up, out of bed, or simply walk. 
She has been prescribed pills for almost 20yrs and tells me how they are effecting her mind/body and starting to make her feel like she's going crazy. Marijuana helps her to cope with the pain enough to have a half "normal" life. She would like to watch my sister graduate but its hard for her to sit/stand for to long so it will make it hard. 
Unless you have had to deal with this i'm sure it may be hard to understand. . . . . .but everything that we know and have learned of cannabis is just the tip of the iceberg. . . .legalization will allow more research and the possibilities are endless! JMHO

~~~TLB~~~


----------



## BigBudBalls (Aug 13, 2008)

i agree. i prefer natural remidies. all the damn synth drugs are to fix all the troubles the chemicals they toss in our food water air, etc.

i was just simply commenting on the 'cures' it has. i really don't think it cures a thing. neither does aspirin; just alives symptoms. still a good thing!

sorry to hear about your mom.



blazin waffles said:


> Sometimes just getting the pain to go away is enough. My mother has Fibermyalgea, its a dibilitating muscular disease. From the age of five i've had to rub knots the size of softballs out of her back, not to mention the times i had to help her get up, out of bed, or simply walk.
> She has been prescribed pills for almost 20yrs and tells me how they are effecting her mind/body and starting to make her feel like she's going crazy. Marijuana helps her to cope with the pain enough to have a half "normal" life. She would like to watch my sister graduate but its hard for her to sit/stand for to long so it will make it hard.
> Unless you have had to deal with this i'm sure it may be hard to understand. . . . . .but everything that we know and have learned of cannabis is just the tip of the iceberg. . . .legalization will allow more research and the possibilities are endless! JMHO
> 
> ~~~TLB~~~


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 13, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> i agree. i prefer natural remidies. all the damn synth drugs are to fix all the troubles the chemicals they toss in our food water air, etc.
> 
> i was just simply commenting on the 'cures' it has. i really don't think it cures a thing. neither does aspirin; just alives symptoms. still a good thing!
> 
> sorry to hear about your mom.


Agreed, I do however think, just like asprin, it could be used as preventative maintenance? I'm interested to see the extent of this plants helpfulness in my lifetime!!

Thanks, she makes due. And when i harvest she'll be straight for awhile!!!

~~~TLB~~~


----------



## kasuhit (Aug 15, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> i was just simply commenting on the 'cures' it has. i really don't think it cures a thing. neither does aspirin; just alives symptoms. still a good thing!


no your absolutly right. I know is not going to magicaly cure a sliped disc or broken arm. but its defintely going to help your state of mind while in the healing processes. and to me that as much of a cure as any other drug.

I guess "cure" was probly the wrong choice of words.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Aug 15, 2008)

kasuhit said:


> no your absolutly right. I know is not going to magicaly cure a sliped disc or broken arm. but its defintely going to help your state of mind while in the healing processes. and to me that as much of a cure as any other drug.
> 
> I guess "cure" was probly the wrong choice of words.



No prob. (but it might cure lack of appetite  )

But I feel that if we get medical weed legal in all states thats the first step.


But the other side of that is, if its medical, it may never boil down to recreational use.


----------



## McLovin420 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sexologist420 said:


> State laws override the Federal laws. That's what our country is based on is power to the states.


 
This is incorrect. Taken from link "acts of the Federal Government are operational as supreme law throughout the Union . . . enforceable in all courts of the land. The states have no power to impede, burden, or in any manner control the operation of" federal law." Prigg v. Pennsylvania - Further Readings

Supremacy Clause - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The *Supremacy Clause* is the common name given to *Article VI, Clause 2* of the United States Constitution, which reads:
This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States which shall be made in Pursuance thereof; and all Treaties made, or which shall be made, under the authority of the United States, shall be the supreme Law of the land; and the Judges in every State shall be bound thereby, any Thing in the Constitution or Laws of any State to the Contrary notwithstanding.


That is why the DEA can raid dispensaries in Cali & get away with it. One day it'll change hopefully next year. Of course it's going to take longer in some state than others. The bible belt will not be so quick to change. Well maybe if they realize how many farms will be back in business.

States powers come from the 10th amendment
The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people.
Tenth Amendment to the United States Constitution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lefytovich (Sep 1, 2008)

Remember- marijuana was made illegal in the 1930s by a bunch of old white men who told the public that their pretty little white daughters would be lured into jazz clubs by niggers and spics (forgive the language, I'm just reporting the facts). Upon entering these clubs, they would be put under the influence of "the world's most dangerous drug" and brutally raped by "animals" acting under the influence of "reefer madness", a condition caused by smoking marijuana, and characterized by insanity, murderous thoughts, intense rage, and utter loss of control of one's inhibitions.

Basically, prohibition had just ended, but there were still numerous government jobs that had just been created, so they decided to switch their focus to pot.

And besides, politicians don't want you to live a normal life, with access to a non-lethal, non-addictive (I say this, and I know some will disagree, but an "addiction" to pot comes more from an addictive personality) they'd rather have you smoke cigarettes until your lungs turn to tar, drink alcohol until your liver looks like Swiss cheese, and take prescription chemicals you can't even begin to pronounce.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 1, 2008)

POT IS ILLEGAL BECAUSE BILLIONAIRES WANT TO REMAIN BILLIONAIRES!


Marijuana Conspiracy - by Dough Yurchey


----------



## mr thc (Sep 1, 2008)

Much rather just grow my own weed....in peace. Fuck the pigs ...they can suck it. If my parents cant find my op when they come up for a visit neither will the police, and I'm too far out for anyone to tip...I don't even post pics of my grows, so they have no idea....because theyre clueless pigs.


----------



## corral hollow kid (Sep 1, 2008)

Prohibition did not work in the 20's...it has not been working since they made Marijuana illegal...several presidents have wanted to remove the Federal penalty for possession of Marijuana, but it always gets canned!

Not Legalization...but Decriminalization!!!


CHK


----------



## AiCPearlJam (Sep 1, 2008)

I think that if it's ever legalized and sold that companies could always put addictive things into it so they get a consumer base. It wouldn't surprise me if they did this.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 1, 2008)

AiCPearlJam said:


> I think that if it's ever legalized and sold that companies could always put addictive things into it so they get a consumer base. It wouldn't surprise me if they did this.


There is already a consumer base. If it were to be legal, and I mean go to the store and buy it legal, I bet the sales would top beer and tobacco in the first year.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 1, 2008)

AiCPearlJam said:


> I think that if it's ever legalized and sold that companies could always put addictive things into it so they get a consumer base. It wouldn't surprise me if they did this.


Unlikely. The consumer base exists already in the Black Market.


misshestermoffitt said:


> There is already a consumer base. If it were to be legal, and I mean go to the store and buy it legal, I bet the sales would top beer and tobacco in the first year.


Interesting. I wonder how sales would stack up against alcohol and tobacco if cannabis were re-legalized?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 1, 2008)

Most of the people I know that drink choose drinking because they have to piss test at work. If weed were legal and you didn't have to piss anymore they would all switch.


----------



## Lefytovich (Sep 3, 2008)

Someone who asks whether the legalization of weed is worth it probably hasn't ever been arrested before.


----------



## WWgrower (Sep 7, 2008)

This is the second such question I have come across tonight. Unbelievable that such a question would be asked on a site such as this one. Pot is illegal due to plain ignorance, and fear instilled by the propaganda of the government. Second the same ignorance placed it in a dangerous category as coke and heroin. As with all ignorance education to the truth, is the only way out. But the asking of such a question on here is sad and makes one think " maybe we aren't getting the right message out. If this is asked on here what are we doing wrong. I mean this just shouldn't be questioned here. I feel with this coming out in a election year spells doom for all forward progress for legalization. This has shaken my belief we were making progress!!!


----------



## dknob (Sep 8, 2008)

They have no right. It isnt a question of whether it should or should not. Its a question of whether you live in the United States under a constitution or not. We currently do not.



Albino King Kong said:


> I have thought about it and I don't think legalization is worth it. It will increase atics and will cause alot of problems wih second hand smoke. Just the thought of this plant being comercialised makes my brain hurt. What is everyones elses thoughts on the matter?


----------



## kieffey69 (Sep 8, 2008)

if they legalized marijuana it poses both good and bad things, yes heart attacks would be more frequent and possibly cancer even though there hasnt been a person that got cancer from just smoking weed, but if government could tax it and they would make it illeagal to grow, but just think, they would make more money, fast food resurants would make more money, crime rate is proven to go down with the legalization of marijuana and it could be used more often more medical purposes like glacoma or arthiritis, or whatere,,i just am putting my word out there yall


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 8, 2008)

I have absolutely no doubt that legalizing cannabis would be an overall GREAT Thing!!!! That and abolishing money and worldwide monetary units completely! A lot of people need to wake up, get up, and get going!


----------



## meathook666 (Sep 9, 2008)

_tobacco is legal...and how many people are growing it privately, eh?...just a thought..._


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 9, 2008)

meathook666 said:


> _tobacco is legal...and how many people are growing it privately, eh?...just a thought..._


 Same with beer and wine, you can make your own, but how many people sctually bother with it? 

I would grow my own weed, (I am a gardener by birth, genetics whatever, I'm driven to grow stuff) but would also like to be able to purchase in a legal manner between harvests if needed.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 9, 2008)

weed and Alcohol and Tobacco are in completely different catagories as far as I am concerned. Growing tobacco and barley is completely different than growing weed, and the process after harvest is way different too... Commercial= Chemicals..... homegrown, is home known, and if it becomes legal you can bet your ass I'mma be growing the biggest pot plants this planet has seen!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 9, 2008)

If and when it becomes legal, growing outside won't be safe. Pollen can travel 2 miles and you know there will be people at first who don't know what they're doing trying to grow. I'd be afraid of accidental pollination. 

Greenhouse would be the way to grow, that's my plan, already got one picked out too.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 9, 2008)

meathook666 said:


> _tobacco is legal...and how many people are growing it privately, eh?...just a thought..._


Growing tobacco is easy. It is the curing process which is difficult and time consuming. Easier for people to purchase it.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> If and when it becomes legal, growing outside won't be safe. Pollen can travel 2 miles and you know there will be people at first who don't know what they're doing trying to grow. I'd be afraid of accidental pollination.
> 
> Greenhouse would be the way to grow, that's my plan, already got one picked out too.


I think every one would know to pull males by then....


----------



## meathook666 (Sep 9, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Growing tobacco is easy. It is the curing process which is difficult and time consuming. Easier for people to purchase it.


_just like our herb..._


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 9, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> I think every one would know to pull males by then....


 are you sure? I know plenty of people that think you can just uproot the plant whenever you like and hang it upside down. 

People really aren't that smart about it when it comes to knowing what part they actually want.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 9, 2008)

meathook666 said:


> _just like our herb..._


No not just like our herb. Cannabis is easy to grow *and* cure. Although easy, some people find it easier to purchase, but when it comes to growing for personal use, the comparison between tobacco and cannabis is ludicrous.

Tobacco requires specialized equipment to cure and the process is time consuming and difficult to do properly.


----------



## AlphaNoN (Sep 9, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> No not just like our herb. Cannabis is easy to grow *and* cure. Although easy, some people find it easier to purchase, but when it comes to growing for personal use, the comparison between tobacco and cannabis is ludicrous.
> 
> Tobacco requires specialized equipment to cure and the process is time consuming and difficult to do properly.


Tobacco is no harder to cure than MJ, depending on your tastes it may even take less time. The equipment used is easily obtained from your local hardware store.

Build Your Own Tobacco Curing Chamber and How to Cure Tobacco


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 9, 2008)

AlphaNoN said:


> Tobacco is no harder to cure than MJ, depending on your tastes it may even take less time. The equipment used is easily obtained from your local hardware store.
> 
> Build Your Own Tobacco Curing Chamber and How to Cure Tobacco





> Many homeowners wish to grow a few plants of tobacco in their yard or garden for ornamental purposes or for personal use. Tobacco plants are usually no more difficult to grow than many other garden plants, but it is difficult to cure, age, and process tobacco without specialized facilities.


This was my source: Growing Tobacco in the Home Garden

Thanks for the link. I will check it out.


----------



## CannaBoss (Sep 9, 2008)

FromTheBong said:


> I think even if they did legalize bud it would still be illegal to cultivate. Just like it is with alcohol


 it's illegal to make your own alcohol?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 10, 2008)

no its legal, and you don't need a permit if you keep it under a certain limit... but if you want to manufacture and distribute, then you have to go through a big long process...


----------



## cincismoker (Sep 10, 2008)

if the gov over prices i can still call up my dude


----------



## MDeuce18 (Sep 11, 2008)

pot is the number one cash crop in america. our economy sucks. it would help. hemp is amazing too.


----------



## WWgrower (Sep 15, 2008)

People don't grow there own tobacco because it has been available at very cheap prices. Why worry about all that it takes to grow tobacco when years ago it was cents on the dollar and legal and extremely easy to get. Now not so much now but it still would be a pain and the same goes for booze. Also for some people on here who said pot doesn't help Glaucoma, it relives the pressure on the optic nerve and the whole eye thus halting the destroying effect of the Illness!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah... just legalize it... check out my masses thread and my calling out thread for more of what I think about it.... if you care... shrugs...


----------



## ImarriedMARY (Sep 15, 2008)

Even if the gov does charge more it will be legal and that means more people will have it and more to sell, less likely to get arrested and then after we don't buy from gov they will be like shit no ones buying OUR bud we should lower the prices (think about it they do that with everything if no one buys it lower the prices) if it were legal the drug war would crash cuz they'd have to charge more for say coc, acid, or booms.. but look everywhere else it's legal there crime is less then ours (cuz they knew when to legalize it before it got outta hand unlike America's gov they waited and were afraid it'd be a bigger war when infact they could have taken a lesson from another country and legalized it America prob wouldn't be as stupid


----------



## high top (Sep 16, 2008)

ID pay a license fee to cultivate so many plants.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 16, 2008)

I would too, as long as the fee was within reason. Like a gardening license or something. 



high top said:


> ID pay a license fee to cultivate so many plants.


----------



## cleatis (Sep 16, 2008)

Albino King Kong said:


> I have thought about it and I don't think legalization is worth it. It will increase atics and will cause alot of problems wih second hand smoke. Just the thought of this plant being comercialised makes my brain hurt. What is everyones elses thoughts on the matter?


The way I see it is that at this point all the money (billions as I'm sure we all know) and effort spent on prohibition aren't keeping US from smoking it, it is just keeping a few million (at most) from smoking it. 

But really If we look deeper we also all realize that it is just a way for a few companies to make bank by eliminating cheap and viable competition while the taxpayers get to foot the bill. So as we can see the whole thing is rooted in corruption and cronyism all for the sake of some good ol' boy network. Laws are supposed to protect the people, not enable a few to make extravagant livings at the cost of the taxpayer. Running an operation like this is bound to either fail or be very unjust, and in this case it's both.

Also consider that if legalized anyone with a green enough thumb would be able to bypass going to the local weed store, setting good old capitalism to fail itself. So really, like everything else, it all boils down to money and who gets the most of it, not what's best for us, or for society, not what's best for the taxpayers, what's best for the money machine.


----------



## gscanaba (Sep 16, 2008)

are you kidding me man.............

" addicts " - marijuana is not addicting

" second hand smoke" - people who were programmed to be scared shit less of marijuana will be and wont smoke more or less. you should be worries of the already legal and lethal cigarette industry my friend.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

cleatis said:


> The way I see it is that at this point all the money (billions as I'm sure we all know) and effort spent on prohibition aren't keeping US from smoking it, it is just keeping a few million (at most) from smoking it.
> 
> But really If we look deeper we also all realize that it is just a way for a few companies to make bank by eliminating cheap and viable competition while the taxpayers get to foot the bill. So as we can see the whole thing is rooted in corruption and cronyism all for the sake of some good ol' boy network. Laws are supposed to protect the people, not enable a few to make extravagant livings at the cost of the taxpayer. Running an operation like this is bound to either fail or be very unjust, and in this case it's both.
> 
> Also consider that if legalized anyone with a green enough thumb would be able to bypass going to the local weed store, setting good old capitalism to fail itself. So really, like everything else, it all boils down to money and who gets the most of it, not what's best for us, or for society, not what's best for the taxpayers, what's best for the money machine.


Uhh.... abolish money... take it completely out of the picture... then whats left? Be raw, whats left? No form of currency what so ever!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 16, 2008)

nice idea, going back to bartering, but you know the people with most of the money will never let that happen. 

I think a bartering system would be good. Tradeja this here thang for that there whatchamacallit.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

I like the idea of bartering.. but I highly doubt it would work with the technological society we live in.... information would have to replace money... lol... who would have ever though, making knowledge truly valuable again,  ..... ironically enough, if money were abolished, or didn't exist, I don't think most of the people in the world would really have a whole hell of a lot of problems...


----------



## cleatis (Sep 16, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Uhh.... abolish money... take it completely out of the picture... then whats left? Be raw, whats left? No form of currency what so ever!


I never meant that we should eliminate money, It would be nice if it could happen, but there will always be a medium of exchange because we always like to be better than someone else. 

I meant more along the lines of people would have a harder time capitolizing on marijuana because all you need is some dirt a seed and a site like this. I could be wrong on that however, I mean I don't know any smokers that grow their own tobacco, then again they have never had to.... just sayin, it wouldn't fit the capitolist ideal very well.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't want to be better, or especially more well off, than any one....


----------



## koolhand77 (Sep 16, 2008)

No matter what any of say on here it's not doing us any good unless movement happens in DC. The elections r coming and I know only one thing I registard to vote for only one thing.YES on #2 MA. I got busted for having 50 bucks of weed on me. I didn't get anythinng except unsupervised probation. Pay my fee do my six months without smoking and don't be an idiot while picking up my bag. They will never legalize it. I wish they would but, they probaly won't. My life is better with than without. I am not going to get into all that. It is what it is. All we can do as people with a voice is stand up for what we believe in. more or less goverment and SOME religons make up rules for people to live by. There are alot of people that think it's wrong or bad because someone else said it was. What do you believe? Having freedom of choice is being able to choose whats good, bad, healthy or unhealthy for oneself. I believe most of us on this sight would love to see it legalized. But, will that day ever come who knows it's up too us. I don't know. I want to uproot my family and move to one of the 11 states sure that would be nice but, is that practical? no. All I can do is my little part and if all I can do right now is vote then I say hell ya I'm gonna vote. At least I'm doing my part. What R u gonna do?


----------



## cleatis (Sep 17, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> I don't want to be better, or especially more well off, than any one....


 Sorry, I don't mean _we _as ineveryone here or in the US, more like we as in humanity.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

cleatis said:


> Sorry, I don't mean _we _as ineveryone here or in the US, more like we as in humanity.



I was speaking just for myself... other people can feel as they wish.... but thats how I feel...


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 19, 2008)

Not everyone is out to capitalize on marijuana. Some of us just want to be able to produce our own and use our own in peace. 

This greed mentality is what sent this country into the tailspin that it is in now. What is with the idea that "i have to have more than you and they have to have more than me". I guess I just don't subscribe to that. 

Fucking greedy people I hate greedy people. I bet there are greedy fuckers out there that would shoot their own mother if there was money it in for them. 






cleatis said:


> I meant more along the lines of people would have a harder time capitolizing on marijuana because all you need is some dirt a seed and a site like this. I could be wrong on that however, I mean I don't know any smokers that grow their own tobacco, then again they have never had to.... just sayin, it wouldn't fit the capitolist ideal very well.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Not everyone is out to capitalize on marijuana. Some of us just want to be able to produce our own and use our own in peace.
> 
> This greed mentality is what sent this country into the tailspin that it is in now. What is with the idea that "i have to have more than you and they have to have more than me". I guess I just don't subscribe to that.
> 
> Fucking greedy people I hate greedy people. I bet there are greedy fuckers out there that would shoot their own mother if there was money it in for them.


Unfortunately there probably are..


----------



## meathook666 (Sep 19, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Unfortunately there probably are..


_well guys, thats the worls we live in and theres no way to change it..leave the world be..and grow your weed...legal or not_


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

meathook666 said:


> _well guys, thats the worls we live in and theres no way to change it..leave the world be..and grow your weed...legal or not_


doesn't have to be that way... and the world changes every day... but I will continue to grow... it will be legal some day, and not too far away either. There are too many just like myself that won't give it up!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm more than willing to leave the world be, it's trying to get the rest of the people in the world to leave me be. 







meathook666 said:


> _well guys, thats the worls we live in and theres no way to change it..leave the world be..and grow your weed...legal or not_


----------



## Diabolic (Sep 19, 2008)

Albino King Kong said:


> I have thought about it and I don't think legalization is worth it. It will increase atics and will cause alot of problems wih second hand smoke. Just the thought of this plant being comercialised makes my brain hurt. What is everyones elses thoughts on the matter?


*So your saying weed should remain a crime, for what atics and second hand smoke? Are you mad!? Seriously how can you smoke sensimilla and still say you dont want it to be legalized. Do you know how many people are put away for just smoking a little pot? More than I can imagine. *


----------



## Lefytovich (Sep 24, 2008)

Getting arrested is no fun at all. If you don't believe me, go out and try it. See how it affects your life.


----------



## MDeuce18 (Sep 28, 2008)

Getting arrested isn't too bad. It is the fines that suck...


----------



## crazedtimmy (Sep 30, 2008)

Charfizcool said:


> I think it would be good...I guess. But really I could picture smoke shops selling govmn't weed for like 40$ a gram and dealers would be burning down smoke shops for stealing buyers and AHHHHH that'd be bad. Honestly legalization wouldn't change anything for me I mean look at it. I smoke weed and grow. If they legalize it what will I be doing? Still smoking and growing...I see a lot of bad coming out of it I'll take the having to hide weed and being stereotyped over burnt up smoke shops, overpriced weed, and w/e else could arise from it. I think medical legalization is different though maybe instead of prescribing Ibuprofen or Vicodin prescribe a few grams of chronic...instead of taking pills for high blood pressure prescribe 365g per year. Even though weed puts you at risk for heart attacks if you constantly smoke it(heart beats faster to compensate for low blood pressure)


wouldnt that be a shitty high, like "OH NO, the 256gram sent me over the edge and im having a heart attack!!!!!"


----------



## Nug of the Land (Oct 2, 2008)

Do we really want a bunch of big wigs 2 do wat they did 2 tobacco 2 weed, it would b full of toxins and crap and it becomes addictive. it would just b cigs all over again, just puttn money in the hands of the man and not in hands of real people, us, the weed smokers--- long live weed


----------



## cleatis (Oct 5, 2008)

Nug of the Land said:


> Do we really want a bunch of big wigs 2 do wat they did 2 tobacco 2 weed, it would b full of toxins and crap and it becomes addictive. it would just b cigs all over again, just puttn money in the hands of the man and not in hands of real people, us, the weed smokers--- long live weed


While I do agree that it would make the man more cash, The man makes plenty of cash through fines from pot heads and from taxpayer dollars going to their boat payment. 

If you don't want to smoke the chemicals, grow it yourself, if it's legal, growing it won't be that big a deal....


----------



## Nug of the Land (Oct 6, 2008)

cleatis said:


> While I do agree that it would make the man more cash, The man makes plenty of cash through fines from pot heads and from taxpayer dollars going to their boat payment.
> 
> If you don't want to smoke the chemicals, grow it yourself, if it's legal, growing it won't be that big a deal....


yeah i guess but after years and years its gun b like tobacco where the only ppl who hav the plants is the man and his cronies


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Oct 6, 2008)

Nug of the Land said:


> yeah i guess but after years and years its gun b like tobacco where the only ppl who hav the plants is the man and his cronies


Where do you get your data?

Farmers grow tobacco just like any other crop. In that respect it is no different from any other industrialized agriculture product: cotton, corn, wheat.

Anyone who wishes may grow tobacco. It is not reserved only for 'The Man.'


----------



## dsasser (Oct 8, 2008)

it is really worth legalizing the use of marijuana from my perspective. If its done, I would be one of the happiest person for we no longer need to be in prison if caught red handed. I vote for the legalization of the drug.


----------



## reefercc (Oct 8, 2008)

Albino King Kong said:


> I have thought about it and I don't think legalization is worth it. It will increase atics and will cause alot of problems wih second hand smoke. Just the thought of this plant being comercialised makes my brain hurt. What is everyones elses thoughts on the matter?


 Constitutionally speaking your points as to why it would be a problem are mute. Everyone knows cannabis is relatively non-addictive, and if you don't want to smoke my second hand smoke, get out of my house. I don't smoke in peoples homes unless i am invited to.

The right to put in my body what I want and changing the state of mind i am in is fundamentally my own. The cash that state and local governments would enjoy is a byproduct of freedom, just like a cold beer.

PEACE at you HARD.
REEFERcc


----------



## cleatis (Oct 9, 2008)

Nug of the Land said:


> yeah i guess but after years and years its gun b like tobacco where the only ppl who hav the plants is the man and his cronies


That may be, but the way things are now, the man will do unspeakable things to you when you get caught. 

So on the one hand, I can see where the man will gain from it, but he will also lose because our fines for smoking pot wont go to make his boat/house/car payment any more.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 9, 2008)

Who is this "man" you speak of? Is "the man" related to "they" ?


----------



## Nug of the Land (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay i apologize 4 my last post, yes people do grow tobacco, but as 4 y i dnt want 2 b smoking tar in my weed that i buy in the future, i dnt want 2 b breathing in all that shit. i want clean THC filled smoke. plus it will put alot of ppl out of buisness(including myself) and ruin a cities economy (Amsterdam). Oh and by the man i mean big brother, the govn, the corporation


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Oct 15, 2008)

Nug of the Land said:


> Okay i apologize 4 my last post, yes people do grow tobacco, but as 4 y i dnt want 2 b smoking tar in my weed that i buy in the future, i dnt want 2 b breathing in all that shit. i want clean THC filled smoke.


Tobacco is naturally loaded with tar and other bad stuff. It's true that companies have endeavored to make it *more* addictive. It's also true tobacco needs little help when it comes to addictiveness.

There are commercially available cigarettes completely devoid of additives. Why would cannabis be different?


Nug of the Land said:


> plus it will put alot of ppl out of buisness(including myself) and ruin a cities economy (Amsterdam).


*Boo fucking hoo*! Scumbag dealers lose part of their illegal business taking advantage of suckers who have little choice but to deal with the black market. The smart dealers will legitimize along with cannabis when it is re-legalized. 

As for Amsterdam, who gives a fat rat's ass? No offense to Amsterdam, but I don't live there. I'm more concerned with the economy *here* which will benefit from re-legalization.

I suppose that to you, it's far better to continue to ruin lives by maintaining prohibition on a harmless plant. The many continue to suffer for the benefit of the few. That's *Bullshit*!


Nug of the Land said:


> Oh and by the man i mean big brother, the govn, the corporation


*The Man*. The great boogeyman of the disaffected. *The Man* you speak of is alive and doing quite well right now. Always has been and always will be.


----------



## Drtysciety (Oct 15, 2008)

It should be legalized and if the government makes us pay alot for it and taxes the shit out of it it wont matter for me cause i already just grow my own so i dont really care about the money issue. but if it was legal then people would not have to hide their plants and weed so it would make it alot eaisier.


----------



## gnarlywabba (Oct 16, 2008)

Pot.. Weed.. Chronic.. Ganja.. whatever you wanna call it, it should be legal. I havent read all of the comments but on the first couple pages i read that someone believes its the pharmaceutical companies, i dont really feel like going back to quote him so if you care that much then just look, but they are closer to the truth than they think. People seem to believe that there is actual weed out there called "Medical Marijuana" this is a common misconception. Medical marijuana does not come in the form that you may think, no, this comes in the form of a pill known as Marinol. Marinol is a synthetic Delta 9 THC. They say that its the same exact thing as smoking a joint, except its a controlled amount of THC. WRONG, ive said it before, its not just one chemical in the plant, its not just the cannabinoid THC, theres also THCV, CBD, CBN, CBL.. theres a ton of them. Now, when you smoke weed, these cannabinoids will go straight to your nerve endings and coat the tip of a nerve ending. This causes a chemical reaction, which is what causes the euphoric feeling and the decreased reaction time.. the feelings you get from the cannabinoids on the nerve endings is what makes you "high." Now, that being said, why do you think pharmaceutical companies made this pill?? well quite simply.. they know it works. Fortunately, due to patent laws, pharmacies cant put a patent on a plant that grows naturally, they cant say "I invented pot" so therefore nobody gets money for it. Pharmaceutical companies are all about making money.. why let us have something that would potentially make their business nose dive? it makes perfect sense what they are doing, but at the same time, to the common man, it dosent make sense in the aspect of.. why not let a country that is "ruled by the people" have this medical masterpiece and in most cases save some money. That alone could put a big dent in the crisis of americans with no health insurance and cant get anything to help them out with simple issues such as a headache or a back pain. I wont put everything in one message for right now, that would defeat the purpose of a discussion board, but i will say that its not just the pharmaceuticals that are gunning for it to stay illegal.. your every day dealer is praying it stays illegal..


----------



## reefercc (Oct 20, 2008)

Safety, health, children. the bullshit list goes on for miles. This is no more than prohibition, If you want to end the violence and threat to our children you have to legalize freedom, obesity is Americas biggest killer, so while we wait for Twinkies to become illegal lets take a look at our rights here in the states. Marijuana prohibition and ALL drug prohibition is what is fueling the fires on the streets. "scum bag" dealers are thought of this way because they cant get franchise deals for protected territories like Mcdumbass so not many attorneys will take the case, it has to be settled in the street court like alcohol prohibition was. This is its biggest danger to society. so fuck society and give me back the right to grow my own and ingest it any way i want. We have over 1 million minor children in this country selling weed, knock the profit out of it and you will see that number drop drastically. 

In just a couple of weeks over a third of this country will have legal medicinal cannabis. I am proud as hell of my 70 year old mother for voting yes on prop 1 in michigan. this is the same woman who kicked me out of the house when i was 16 for smoking pot. The precieved harm of marijuana is based on an unfounded fear built and distibuted for what ever reason you want to believe by a government that has forgotten that we the people are supposed live free. we have to remind them. 

This is not now and never has been about ilegal smoke, its about our rights and until we see it that way and vote accordingly we will never have our rights back or "legal" weed.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 20, 2008)

There has been an extreme weed shortage where I live since labor day. 2 months we've been busting ass to fit little bits of shitty weed if any at all. I had quit cigarettes in May, but the lack of weed has driven me back to cigarettes. Weed is far less damaging that cigarettes. If we don't start being able to get some weed I'm going to kill someone.


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 24, 2008)

smartbadguy, thats like the best picture ever!
hahaha.



lEgAlIzE iT!


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 24, 2008)

FromTheBong said:


> I think even if they did legalize bud it would still be illegal to cultivate. Just like it is with alcohol


You can legally brew your own beer or make your own wine or anything else. Alcohol is legal bro.


----------



## prie (Oct 27, 2008)

FromTheBong said:


> I think even if they did legalize bud it would still be illegal to cultivate. Just like it is with alcohol


You need to remember thought that you can actually make your own wine, beer, liquour, and such. The way the laws work, least here in Texas, is that you cannot sell. If you wanted to give it to your friends that is okay, but you cannot give them it in return for something. Its a lot like you are having a BBQ and your allowed to share your home brew, I do, but if your friend wants more than a few especially if he wants to take some home, HE CAN'T.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2008)

there is a flood of weed in cali right now. no one is buying or selling because everyone is high. when weed becomes legal it will be everywhere and no one will care anymore. weed is no big deal around here. you say "i have some weed" and people say "so".


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, California is now on my list of places to consider when I move in a few years.


----------



## miggzeh (Nov 1, 2008)

FromTheBong said:


> I think even if they did legalize bud it would still be illegal to cultivate. Just like it is with alcohol


Its perfectly legal to brew your own beer, make your own wine and spirits.

Its not legal to do it for commercial reasons without a license.

at least in Australia and the U.K.


----------



## reefercc (Nov 3, 2008)

Prohibitive laws that do not protect, cause crime. it has nothing to do with "makes darky think he is as good as a white man" The racist lies told about MJ are to scare a population that likes to be scared and will spend money so we feel safe. ask yourselves this, what has the government done that works? and then ask yourself how many times the government blames us for their plan not working.

It has nothing to do with morality, they say its a moral issue but there is nothing immoral about smoking weed or the things that being relaxed "high" makes you do, if that were the case prohibition of alcohol would still be around.

Wake up, its your rights you are fighting for and we have the numbers, we just have to organize as one people and change it. most of the problem to legalizing is people waiting for others to do the work for them, check out leap.cc mpp.org norml.org drugpolicy.org and the list goes on, get involved and bring one person with you and stop letting a run away government tell you how you are going to enjoy your quite evenings at home. we can do this.

Prohibition undermines everything America stood for, freedom in Americas case is just a word, means little to nothing unless a president wants to go to war. demand your rights and remember, all politics are local, do what you can no matter how small and this drug war will end. VOTE
PEACE


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 5, 2008)

You know, what if we reinstated some of those lame reefermadness commercials now. It would show the stupidity of the lies that lead to marijuana being criminalized. Could you imagine the outcry if there was a prime time TV spot that said "reefer, makes darky think he is as good as a white man" . How about the one "reefer, makes white women want to have sex with black men". Those are some of the lies told about marijuana, maybe it's time that all of America gets a history lesson.


----------



## reefercc (Nov 10, 2008)

Try to find a network without its head up the Govs ass kiss-asswho would air it and you might be onto something. Great idea though.


----------



## RE5MA (Nov 11, 2008)

obama should legalize cmon he inhaled!!!


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 11, 2008)

RE5MA said:


> obama should legalize cmon he inhaled!!!


I inhaled just now . . .


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm preparing to inhale.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 12, 2008)

FDD, since you're here I have a question, I have a sativa in flower (6 weeks now) It got attacked by spider mites, I treated it and the mites are gone, but the fan leaves are getting a yellow mottled color and are dying off quickly. I've been pulling them off as they die. I hate that most of the fan leaves are gone now, it needs them. Will the buds still grow with this going on? 

Do you think this is an after effect of the mites, or is there yet another problem? The plant is starting to get crystals on it, but I really don't think it's anywhere near done. I've done 2 flushes with molasses water, but this last time I went ahead and gave it a shot of 18-24-16 after the flush.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> FDD, since you're here I have a question, I have a sativa in flower (6 weeks now) It got attacked by spider mites, I treated it and the mites are gone, but the fan leaves are getting a yellow mottled color and are dying off quickly. I've been pulling them off as they die. I hate that most of the fan leaves are gone now, it needs them. Will the buds still grow with this going on?
> 
> Do you think this is an after effect of the mites, or is there yet another problem? The plant is starting to get crystals on it, but I really don't think it's anywhere near done. I've done 2 flushes with molasses water, but this last time I went ahead and gave it a shot of 18-24-16 after the flush.



is it yellowing? a little bump of nitrogen may straighten it out. i know "nitrogen during flowering? ". seems to help for me, though. i give mine nitrogen alllllllll the way to the last feeding. when i start feeding bloom nutes i continue with nitrogen as well but cut it back to half doses.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 12, 2008)

It seems like every day there are more yellow leaves, It's going to run out of fan leaves before too long. I hope the bud leaves can collect enough light to finish it out. 

Should I remove the lower growth to help the upper growth get more energy? I'm at a loss on this one. I can't give up on it and I must win !


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> It seems like every day there are more yellow leaves, It's going to run out of fan leaves before too long. I hope the bud leaves can collect enough light to finish it out.
> 
> Should I remove the lower growth to help the upper growth get more energy? I'm at a loss on this one. I can't give up on it and I must win !



yep, starving of nitrogen. the green in the leaves is "nutes" as the plant feeds off itself the nutes deplenish and the leaves fade. if it still has more than 2 weeks to go than i'd feed it some N. maybe a half dose. then a half dose. then wait.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 12, 2008)

OK, I'll do that, I'll keep watering with the 18-24-16 for a while longer. I never imagined how many hang up there can be with growing a little weed.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> OK, I'll do that, I'll keep watering with the 18-24-16 for a while longer. I never imagined how many hang up there can be with growing a little weed.


careful not to over feed. more, smaller doses is much better than one big one.  it takes 3 or 4 days for them to start showing green again. it will often come back.


----------



## ilkhan (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey guys been lurking for a while thought I'd finally put in my 2 cents about this. I think they should decrimanalize pot at the federal level and allow states to tax it. The states don't even have to change there pot laws. Just sell a licence. Just like a fishing/hunting licence. You go down to Mao-Mart pay your fee and you get a get out of jail free card. And as long as your not actin' a' fool in public its all good.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 16, 2008)

Could you imagine if it were made legal? There are all those different kinds of seeds out there. I would be like a kid in a candy store. I'd want to grow one of every variety. I'd end up having a stroke just trying to narrow it down to what I want to grow first.


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't think it needs to be legalized, I think if it were just decriminalized and that industrial hemp were legal would be a better way to go about this.


----------



## Majikoopa (Nov 16, 2008)

A plant should never be illegal. It comes from the ground.


----------



## jesus420 (Nov 17, 2008)

no drugs should be illegal. it is ridiculous to criminalize any substance. ANY SUBSTANCE! b/c that's all it is, a substance. acts should be criminal, not matter.

this goes especially for naturally occurring substances as it is impossible to eradicate them... so it's just absurd and illogical. all types of poisonous plants fungi and insects exist and they've never been made illegal despite their obvious dangers... it is every person's individual responsibility as an adult and the responsibility of their caretakers as a child to keep themselves out of harms way, all criminalization of drugs does is create new paths for harm.

second hand smoke is bullshit, marijuana smoke is an upper respiratory tract irritant. that's the only reason that it can be considered harmful.

look at nicotine, one of the most addictive substances known to man, it's been legal since the founding fathers and usage is on a steady decline, big tobacco is a dying industry and everyone knows it.

you can't legislate these things, you can only educate. (and tax)

unfortunately this will never happen (at least not in my lifetime) so let's hope for widespread decriminalization and rescheduling of the controlled substances act.


----------



## vantheman169 (Nov 17, 2008)

Weed is actually illegal in Amsterdam! Of all places its still illegal under one of there legal drugs act of 1970 or somthing like that. They just tolerate as long as you dont smoke it on the street, you smoke inside or in a cafe and the cops dont fuck with ya! Sorry saw a documentary on a lady that goes to amsterdam for 30 days, lol i wish i could go there!! Someday....

I think that they should just tax it like they do to the dispenseries already in place in California, if you have not seen SUPER HIGH ME you need to watch it, for real, its an educational video! 

Peace


----------



## GStoke8 (Nov 18, 2008)

Rocky Top High said:


> Yea, growin weed without fear of being caught...having access to various clones...being able to buy seeds without fear of them getting jacked...using marijuana instead of pain killers and sleep aids...yea, that can't possibly be a good idea.


word 
and well said

puff puff


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 19, 2008)

To hell with decriminalization. Legalization is a misnomer implying cannabis has always been illegal. I want it *re-legalized*.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 19, 2008)

I want to be able to hit a HUGE bong in front of the white house . . . THAT is what I will settle for, has to be nationally televised too.


----------



## homegrwn (Nov 21, 2008)

Medical is a step in the right direction giving the term ill the obility to have a non addictive form of self medication... Decriminalized would be great if they ammended it to allow for personal growers like in australia... Shit even if they tax it they might have packs of prerolled joints like newports... That I have to say would be the shit... Expensive but the shit non the less.... I love this topic and watched a news thingy last night were basically a state rep said the state doesnt care how much you change the law it will be enforced to gain reincubing revenue for the state's... fucken assholes dont care about the peoples voices, just the money to buy that nice new hummer cop ride and if they couldnt bust us what would they have to do to get smoke for themself buy off a dealer LOL!...


----------

